# Ganz allgemeine Frage



## Josty_de (18. Dez 2003)

....vielleicht tue ich mich ja schwer.....aber
was ist jptc ?


Markus


----------



## el_barto (19. Dez 2003)

http://www.google.de/search?q=jptc&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&meta=
http://www.microgone.com/anyboard/anyboard11/forum/uploads/bart_google2.bmp


----------



## Josty_de (22. Dez 2003)

Danke für die Links


----------



## Josty_de (22. Dez 2003)

... da die Faulheit manchmal siegt


----------

